# Victorian fragrances



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2009)

I am working on a special projetc. What scents say *Victorians* to you? 

Anyone know a good Victorian style patchouli blend? Preferably unisex.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 30, 2009)

Rose or lavender says Victorian to me for women and for men I think of Dark Rum - now if there was a scent that was Cuban Cigars and Rum that would be "Victorian" man to me.... 8)


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 30, 2009)

HI
Yes, definitely Rose and Lavender.
Also, I think of older fashioned scents, like lilac. Even just plain oatmeal/honey. And remember when Lindy did the rosebuds in the top of the soap? Now they looked victorian.
For the men, not so sure...perhaps something musky or sandalwood?


----------



## surf girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't vouch for the accuracy of the information, but this website may be a start: (scroll down past the crap at the top of the page)

http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/reg ... ance/70156

It lists scents like rose, jasmine, violet, and lavender, and also notes that herbal scents like marjoram, thyme,clove, and rosemary were still in use in soap at that time.  For bath water infusions, it says, "Bay leaf, rosemary, lavender, marjoram, and roses, either together or in combination, were all popular. Some mint leaves could also be added."

If you look at wikipedia's list of famous perfumes (  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Famous_Perfumes ), the ones from the Victorian era tend to be floral (or, that's what I'd guess by the names since they tend to feature "bouquet" and "fleurs").


----------



## topcat (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes I agreed with rose and lavender.  I have a wonderful lavender patchouli soap I got from starduster and my hubbie loves it too!  My Mum (who loves all things victorian and floral) loves my rose geranium/patchouli eo blend (8:1)

Tanya


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 31, 2009)

Majestic Mountain Sage has great ideas on fragrance mixers!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 31, 2009)

*x*

my thoughts on victorian scents:

women: lily of the valley, rose geranium, orange floral water (neroli) lavender, lemon verbena and rose.

men: lilac vegetal, bay rum sandalwood and florida water (orange and spices)


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyans for everyones help! Kepp it coming.

Can anyone recomend a good place to get a rum or geranium?


----------



## heartsong (Jan 31, 2009)

*x*

www.libertynatural.com has EGYPTIAN rose geranium oil that soaps very well, but prices have gotten very steep.  never used  f/o.

sweetcakes used to have a wonderful bay rum.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 1, 2009)

Orange blossom (neroli) (SweetCakes makes an excellent one)

Parma violets (Blooming Violets from Daystar, and also Violet Bouquet from WSP are excellent Parma violet FOs)

Rose

Lavender

Lilac

Lily of the Valley


IrishLass


----------



## carillon (Feb 11, 2009)

Definitely Lily of the Valley, lilac, and rose.  The Victorians were seriously into flowers.


----------



## beadella (Feb 20, 2009)

ok, you will have to forgive me if I don't have suppliers for these ideas, but for the ladies:  carnation, snowdrops, violet, tea rose, actually sweet and cloying comes to mind... :roll: not so attractive, though.

As for the men:  bay rum, vetiver, any spicey, seashore type, or something woodsy, yeah, that sounds real manly and victorian to me.

For the unisex, maybe something with rosemary, mint and a little florally note.....................    I actually have no idea whether that would be very authenticly victorian, but it seems that they were quite fond of all things planty and herby.... 8)


----------

